# Cold windy day!



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Morning PFF,
Well got a chance to ride out with a friend Saturday. What a treat! With a crew of 5, we left the Shalimar docks around 6:45, got fuel in Destin and out the pass we go. Stopped off for bait in 100' of water which made quite the challenge. Our plan was to target AJs and maybe some trigger on the way back in. Seas seemed to build the further we go but that didn't stop the show. SSE somewhere around 45NM we hit our first spot to seas around 4'. 3 lines down, 2 jigs and 1 live bait and wham, game on.  2 fish well over 40" and the 3rd 38" Amaco Jack. Made several more passes boating 5 very large AJs and 3 Amoco Jacks to fill the fish bag! :thumbup:
My wife who can out fish most guys has a knocker rig down with a ruby red. Of coarse she gets slammed, fish is running like crazy she literally almost gets pulled overboard. :blink: She gives me the rod which I was totally not prepared for this beast. Got a few cranks on him and sure nuff we get rocked! Tried to backdown, give him line but nothing was working. Thought I had him out so I tried one last pull and pow the rod naps in two. WTH This is her newly purchased Shimano Tallus rod I bought to replace her custom I broke back in Jun. :001_huh: Man I got a nasty look from the boss!  Anyway, we lose the battle, the rod and the gear. 
Headed up the hill to some shallow areas where we nailed trigger and some very large mingos.
All in all, great trip with friends and family
Special thanks to Capt of "Lights Out" we had a blast
Enjoy the pics, to rough for video.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job and the rod should still be under warranty right?


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

*Rod*



lobsterman said:


> Good job and the rod should still be under warranty right?


Just took it over to half hitch, Panama City is sending a replacement, no charge to me! :thumbup:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

bcahn said:


> Just took it over to half hitch, Panama City is sending a replacement, no charge to me! :thumbup:


Good deal.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice haul. Surprised to hear that about the tallus i pretty much only use tallus rods offshore and have for about 15 years and never broke one


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

My dad used to say "Fish don't break rods, fishermen do." But I've had my share snapped by big AJs. One was an "unbreakable" Ugly Stik.


----------

